# Why Amare's rebounds are down



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He gets tired on the 2nd of back to back games at the pace we are playing and being the only big man on the court.

So far on 8 back to back games he is averaging just 21ppg and 6.3rpg.

If you exclude those games Amare is averaging 28.3ppg and 9.5rpg.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Another reason is that there is hardly ever a offensive rebound because the Suns just seem to hit everything right now


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Another reason is that there is hardly ever a offensive rebound because the Suns just seem to hit everything right now


I agree :yes:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

His playstyle pretty much dictates that he won't be as effective on back-to-backs, but if anything he should be rebounding as well on back-to-backs. Aside from just not having good rebounding fundamentals, part of the reason he doesn't get a whole lot of boards is he is always running out to contest shooters or leaking out on the fast break as soon as a shot goes up. If he's really tired, he should be anchored around the basket on defense. 

Ultimately there's really no excuse for him not to be a 10rpg type player. He's not tall and ultra long like KG, so he'll never be a league leader, but he can be much better. When he came into the league he focused on getting rebounds, and he's kind of gone away from it.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b> When he came into the league he focused on getting rebounds, and he's kind of gone away from it.


Well, I think that one of the "problems" of the NBA is really that: 
why a player must be and become always a "specialist" ? why a C or a PF must have always his back to the basket or must only rebound/block and can't, in example, shot the three if he's able ? 

If Amarè can do 30 points per game with these %, 8 rpg are finally enough. 
Above all if we think that behind him there is the Matrix with his usual 10/13 rebounds.

He's not the Garnett or the Jermaine O'Neal of the situation.

Gretz


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> If Amarè can do 30 points per game with these %, 8 rpg are finally enough.
> Above all if we think that behind him there is the Matrix with his usual 10/13 rebounds.
> ...


It would be enough if that were all he was capable of, but him being one of the (if not the most) potent offensive player in the game doesn't just give him a free pass for defense and rebounding.

Are we supposed to just sit back and be satisfied because he's already very good? No way, because he can still be much better.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b> because he can still be much better.


And in fact he's still 22 and for sure he'll improve in all the things.


----------



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

amareca is the man


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Excuses.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Amare needs to learn more about rebounding fundimentals, but I think playing with Hunter will help. Hunter is not getting a lot of rebounds but blocks out well. The Suns had 50 rebounds against the Rockets when Hunter had only 1 - since they don't count balls tipped to teammates.

Amare has tended to be passive to avoid getting into foul trouble. I think Hunter will free Amare to be more aggressive.


----------



## atowndawill (Nov 16, 2004)

well amare only has one rebound at the half vs. the clippers and they have had a 2 day rest. only 6 points too. whats up witht that.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

It's pretty silly for Amareca trying to make excuses for Amare's clear flaws(rebounding being one of them). I mean what's next free throw shooting?

He's just a lousy rebounder, even with ample opportunities they get every night for having so many possesions. A guy with his athleticism and height should average at least 12 boards a game, but he doesn't always put the effort into rebounding, because he seems to save energy for posting up or just running the floor.. 

Look at some of the best rebounders of our time; Dennis Rodman, Charles Barkley, Ben Wallace. What's one similarity between the three of them? They were all relatively short, being all under 6"9'. However they made up for it by being explosive jumpers and had great timing for where the ball would go. Marion is pulling about 11 a game playing out of position, playing pretty much the same amount of time.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

There is little doubt that the Sun's coaching staff is emphasizing rebounding with Amare, but he is a guy without college experience. His footwork is weak and he doesn't have the instincts to rebound well without better technique.

However, I think he will one day be a very good rebounder. He wants to be considered one of the elite big men in the NBA and he knows that won't happen until he starts rebounding better.


----------

